# Vortex Optics Giveaway



## petergun (May 13, 2006)

*looks good to me Im in*

hope you ship to Canada


----------



## Slate Creek (Mar 26, 2004)

i'll take 12x


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you for this great gift someday I will own a good set of these optics if if I don't win these 

Jon


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

These are GREAT and I'm VERY happy with my "diamondbacks"..I'm definitely in !! thanks..


----------



## mattchu4321 (Sep 13, 2007)

Please count me in.


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Please count me in!


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

Bump for the specs!

As a Vulture owner I can tell you:
The vultures give you unbelieable low light visibility and there is NOT another bino in this price range that can come close to its performance. 

Remeber that you need to register at the give away thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=645671

Eric


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity to win a great set of binocs!


----------



## dzingale (Mar 11, 2004)

Count me in too.:darkbeer:


----------



## NYBilly (Dec 16, 2003)

please enter me
thank you


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

They look great


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I also would like to be entered into giveaway.Thanks.


----------



## jhenson (May 25, 2004)

I would like to be entered also.


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

*Giveaway*

I just entered to have a chance for a great pair of optics!!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I am in,


----------



## destroyr4x (Oct 15, 2005)

*vortex bino's*

Count me in!


----------



## Biggun 150 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm in,awsome guys!:wink:


----------



## shooter82 (Jan 1, 2007)

*count me in*

please count me in and thanks for the chance


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Throw my name in the Vortex hat! Love my 10x42 Vortex Vipers, and my Nomad spotter. Appreciate the chance at some more great optics!!


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*great Glasses*

Put my name in the hat, please.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Great Glasses*

Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Padeerslayer (Mar 19, 2005)

Count me in!:wink:


----------



## Steve Sharp (Feb 17, 2007)

count me in


----------



## Muddy41 (Feb 11, 2005)

I am in. Thanks for the chance to win some awesome binos!!!!


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

How awesome is that!! What a great prize package!!! Hopefully it won't take too long to ship it to me:wink:


----------



## peppy1hunting (Feb 20, 2005)

please add my name - Look forward to 12x's


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I'm in. 10 x 50s please.


----------



## bohntrpa (Aug 11, 2005)

just got in!


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

hopefully I got in


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hopefully I got in!!!! Way to go Vortex


----------



## robinshood (Mar 22, 2006)

*Me Too*

Put me on the list too:tongue:


----------



## FRIENDSHIP (Mar 14, 2006)

Please Put Me In For The 8.5x


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

Please count me in


----------



## VortexStaff (Sep 12, 2006)

*Ends tomorrow!*



VortexStaff said:


> We want to show how much we appreciate all the support we have received from Achery Talk and all the members.
> 
> Click here to sign up http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=645671
> 
> Vortex Optics


Make sure you click on this link to sign up! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=645671


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

VortexStaff said:


> Make sure you click on this link to sign up! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=645671


In other words, DO NOT POST IT HERE! Go to the original thread in the link above! :wink:


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i love all my vortex stuff i get.


----------

